# 1876 Reserve Torpedo Cigar Review - Cost $1



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A 'DOG ROCKET PLUS', meaning it has no bitterness or bad taste. It also means it offers very little flavor in anyway and should be used just to sm...

Read the full review here: 1876 Reserve Torpedo Cigar Review - Cost $1


----------

